
Slackware, the Longest Active Linux Distro, Finally Has a Patreon Page - Tomte
https://linux.slashdot.org/story/19/08/16/238254/slackware-the-longest-active-linux-distro-finally-has-a-patreon-page
======
Tomte
Last release was 2016, and I think Patrick Volkerding also had health
problems.

Let's hope for a fantastic new release! Slackware is idiosyncratic (if only
because it stood still where all other distros moved on long ago (PAM,
systemd)), but it is really nice to use.

~~~
enriquto
Notice that, even if there have not been new releases, there's always the
"current" version which is a rolling release which is really up to date with
modern packages. I checked mine just now and it sports linux 5.4.38, gcc 9.3
and git 2.26.2, as examples.

